# Dung dịch vệ sinh lavima có tốt không



## lavima (16/9/20)

_Lavima là một dung dịch vệ sinh “hot” trong những năm gần đây, nhất là đối với các chị em có bệnh phụ khoa. Vì thế, các câu hỏi xoay quanh chủ đề “Review dung dịch vệ sinh Lavima có tốt không? Gel Lavima đã ai dùng chưa?” luôn được các chị em quan tâm. Bài viết này sẽ giải đáp và review dung dịch vệ sinh Lavima cho chị em một cách chân thực nhất qua chính trải nghiệm của người dùng._
Nhắc đến các bệnh phụ khoa, người ta nghĩ ngay tới *dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ* Lavima. Và tất nhiên, không phải tự nhiên mà Lavima lại trở nên “hot” như vậy trong những năm gần đây. Bằng những trải nghiệm thực tế của người dùng, Lavima đã khẳng định được vị trí trên thương trường cũng như chứng minh được hiệu quả của nó xứng đáng với niềm tin của khách hàng.
*Gel Lavima có thành phần gì? Công dụng ra sao? Xuất xứ ở đâu?*
Lavima được biết đến là 1 trong 5 dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ thảo dược uy tín và bán chạy nhất của năm. Một trong những điều khiến cho chị em phụ nữ hoàn toàn yên tâm về sản phẩm này chính là thành phần của nó – nguyên liệu thảo dược chuẩn hóa 100% nhập khẩu từ châu Âu.
Lavima là hỗn hợp chiết xuất của 08 loại thảo dược “kháng sinh tự nhiên”, trong đó có 07 thảo dược quý từ Đức (gồm Cỏ xạ hương, Xô Thơm, Sầu đông, Cỏ Hương Lau, Chanh, Hương Thảo, Lô hội) và dịch chiết Lá Trầu Không chuẩn hóa nhập khẩu từ Tây Ban Nha.




_Lavima chiết xuất từ 08 thảo dược chuẩn hóa nhập khẩu từ châu Âu_
Trong đó, dịch chiết Lá trầu không luôn được coi là “bí quyết vàng” trong việc điều trị viêm nhiễm phụ khoa, bởi khả năng diệt khuẩn, chống viêm mạnh cùng với tác dụng loại bỏ mùi hôi hiệu quả. Thế nên không chỉ riêng Lavima, mà hầu như các sản phẩm vệ sinh thành phần có chứa dịch chiết này đều giúp giảm ngứa, giảm viêm và giảm huyết trắng đáng kể chỉ sau vài lần sử dụng.
Có điều, riêng với Lavima, dịch chiết Trầu Không được coi là thành phần chủ đạo nên được chuẩn hóa kỹ lưỡng và nghiêm ngặt với khung tiêu chuẩn châu Âu, không chỉ đảm bảo về chất lượng, tác dụng mỗi sản phẩm mà còn đảm bảo cả về độ đồng đều nguyên liệu và đồng nhất tác dụng giữa các lô sản xuất.
Ngoài trầu không, hỗn hợp Extrapone gồm 7 thảo dược còn lại cũng đóng vai trò quan trọng bổ trợ cho việc diệt khuẩn, chống viêm và diệt nấm Candida. Nhờ đó, tác dụng kháng khuẩn của Lavima mạnh mẽ trên diện rộng, là trợ thủ đắc lực kết hợp với phương pháp nội ngoại khoa trong điều trị các bệnh viêm nhiễm phụ khoa.
Đặc biệt hơn, khác với dung dịch vệ sinh kháng khuẩn mạnh khác, Lavima còn có thành phần Lô hội nên giúp giữ ẩm, giảm ngứa và tránh khô rát cho vùng kín. Thế nên chị em có thể sử dụng lâu dài trong quá trình điều trị mà vẫn êm dịu, thoáng sạch, không bị kích ứng, khô rát.
Lavima cũng bổ sung acid lactic nên giúp duy trì pH thích hợp, khôi phục hàng rào bảo vệ tự nhiên của “cô bé” và qua đó ức chế sự phát triển của hại khuẩn, nấm Candida. Đồng thời acid lactic cũng góp phần
giữ ẩm, cải thiện kết cấu của da, niêm mạc vùng kín.
Nhờ sự phối hợp cộng hòa của các thảo dược mà Lavima đã chinh phục được các chuyên gia ngay từ bảng thành phần của nó, phần nào trả lời được câu hỏi “Gel Lavima có tốt không” của khách hàng.
Xem thêm:
- *Có Nên Dùng Dung Dịch Vệ Sinh Phụ Nữ Không?*
- *Review Dung Dịch Vệ Sinh Lavima Có Tốt Không?*
Hoặc bạn cần được tư vấn kỹ hơn, hãy liên hệ đến số hotline *0963910188 *để được hỗ trợ kịp thời và chu đáo nhất. Cảm ơn chị em đã theo dõi bài viết. Mọi người có thể tham khảo thêm các thông tin khác về viêm phụ khoa ở các bài sau nhé


----------

